
A Discussion of Li-Meng Yan's Paper on SARS-CoV-2 - akvadrako
https://www.randombio.com/ratg132.html
======
haunter
Don't worry Twitter already suspended her account, all good. Just keep going
and smile

------
gridlockd
_" It would be premature to draw any conclusion about the origins of the virus
from this paper. But what is not premature is that social media giants
deciding for us what is true and what is false may turn out to be as big a
threat as the virus. It is unfair to dismiss ideas that one doesn't want to
hear as “conspiracy theories” as many people are doing."_

------
daly
This Week in Virology, Episode 664, where virologists discuss this paper. Get
an expert opinion.
([https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/](https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/))

~~~
srslack
>another bogus claim that the virus was produced in a laboratory (it came from
Nature)

Seems the "expert" opinion is entirely dismissive of any claims contradicting
the narrative that it came entirely from nature/naturally selected. Despite
the fact that this week, there's research showing the pangolin was ruled out
as an intermediate, and the bat theory is totally absurd.

I find other discussions[1] surrounding this far more compelling than an
outright dismissal. Jumping to any conclusion, either way, is premature. But
I'd hope we'd all agree that if it escaped from a lab when researchers were
doing GoF research, that such research should be banned worldwide. And this
apparently being the third lab escape in a decade from Chinese labs, that they
are far more scrutinized.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/ismdn7/unusual_fea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/comments/ismdn7/unusual_features_of_the_sarscov2_genome/g5dcgw6/?utm_source=reddit&utm_medium=web2x&context=3)

------
kichik
It strikes me as somewhat disingenuous to not mention why this article was
"cancelled" in the first place.

~~~
gridlockd
It strikes me as disingenuous to "cancel" the article based on who funded it,
as opposed to the arguments and the evidence that is presented, especially
considering that publications that are ultimately funded through the Communist
Party of China are not receiving that kind of scrutiny.

